# Wanted: bolens sleeve hitch 18330



## 1beetboy51 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi, I am new to Forum and am looking for a sleeve hitch for my Bolens 1668 eliminator. Part no. 18330 or troy bilt # 14071. Thanks ,MarkBye


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

I sent you a pm. 

Jason


----------

